
Would You Pay a Girl to Play Halo With You? - pmjordan
http://au.xboxlive.ign.com/articles/107/1079073p1.html
======
jcmhn
Lonely deluded males spend money to impress girls paid to be there. Heartless
mercenary females pretend they might be interested in the lonely deluded males
if only they spent another $20.

So it's an online strip club slash chuck-e-cheese. Too cool.

------
stuartjmoore
Sadly, I’m always thinking up services like these. What about a company that
connects you with a “girl” to SMS with whenever you’re bored?

I know these kind of exist, but would advertising them as friendly—rather than
sexual—hurt or help the business? What about the word-of-mouth?

------
michaelcampbell
I get my backside kicked by kids 1/4 my age now for free.

------
lanstein
How has nobody thought of this already, exactly?

~~~
imack
I'd like to think that there isn't much overlap between hackers and pimps.

Although this seems to be more akin to one of those "hot caddy" services than
a sex-chat line.

------
DanielBMarkham
This is a great idea.

I'm curious as to the internals, though. What's the cost of a new user? Of a
new girl? What's the turnover rate like for both guys and girls? What's to
prevent users from going off-site for interaction?

------
Mz
If anyone seriously wants to get hooked up via games, I would suggest you try
creating games girls would actually _want_ to play with you because they find
them fun. Or figure out what prevents girls from playing "guy games" and
overcome it. It can be done. My two adult sons are currently implementing
their evil plot to drag me down the slippery slope into playing more games,
including stuff I would have never chosen for myself like Tiberian Sun and
Outpost 2.

------
maeon3
I think it's high time for men everywhere to join forces and rebel. Stop
looking and talking to women period, so that women can't say: "Pay me to be
seen with you". Turn this around so that the women, frustrated that they can't
get even the most defective of males to pay attention to them, let alone any
dates, thus they have to resort to paying men for companionship and dating in
order to fulfill the genetic proliferation directive.

I suppose they tried this in Islam, but somehow that doesn't seem to be an
improvement.

------
dnsworks
This is beyond pathetic. It's clearly time for Penelope Spheeris to film "The
Decline Of Western Civilization IV: Gaming Nerds".

